# Sniffing ...



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey with muddy tip toes ... 












.....lots more mud during the walk


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

gorgeous pictures. 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Am very jealous of your grass - I no longer have any !
Dog wee and digging and a rabbit = mud with tiny tufts of grass !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We went to a local field today .. not my grass  its their favourite field and the girls pulled me all the way there .. tut tut tut .. Honey's recall failed terribly too today ... but all in all a fab walk and we got home just before the rain


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures. They look very engrossed.

What do you mean rain! I had wall to wall sunshine, walking along the beach  It was totally unexpected


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I need to move to the seaside  We had light rain this morning then a little down pour this afternoon grrrrr... I love the sunshine


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

they both look lovely jo,picnic's colours are stunning.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am umm'ing and ahh'ing whether to cut them both tomorrow ... oh I can’t decide .. see how brave I am feeling in the morning


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oooooo, look how lovely spring time!! we had a wind storm today...fences down everywhere, not as lovely of weather as you are having!

they look so cute together


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, your dogs always look gorgeous. I'm loving the length they are. Are you going to cut today?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare I am umming and ahh'ing still .. may start with a tidy up groom which may turn into a full cut. I was brushing Honey last night and noticed matts in her paws, and she hates me combing them out on her paws, so need to ease them out with scissors ... as you can see her legs have the PILLAR look at the moment ..maybe a bit too full of fluff hence the matts ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are so cute together! You are very brave attempting to groom two dogs. Do you use scissors? If Biscuit would keep still I think I could do it - but I can just see him running off half done with different legs, etc!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... I just take my time .. use clippers and scissors .. I like the puppy cut with a scruffy look .. so it doesn't need to be too perfect lol .. well thats my reason for the scruffy look lol ... 

It is a very wet and rainy day in Berkshire today ... so may be a good day to fill the kitchen with cockapoo fluff .... lol ... hair and curls everywhere


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The hardest bit is trimming the edge of the face/moustache as I don't like it too long over his mouth - and he won't keep still - as he doesn't like the scissors near his mouth - aaaargh!!! I feel like I'm trying to paint the Forth Bridge! If only they'd understand that if they'd just keep still, it would be over in minutes!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> It is a very wet and rainy day in Berkshire today ... so may be a good day to fill the kitchen with cockapoo fluff .... lol ... hair and curls everywhere


Lol, that's exactly what I ended up doing this afternoon. I was just going to brush him but then ended up snipping here and there and when I was finished i was quite surprised how much black fluff was flying around the kitchen  He's all fluffy and tangle free...only one matt on his tail so i was very pleased


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Lol, that's exactly what I ended up doing this afternoon. I was just going to brush him but then ended up snipping here and there and when I was finished i was quite surprised how much black fluff was flying around the kitchen  He's all fluffy and tangle free...only one matt on his tail so i was very pleased


Snap .. Honey & Picnic are cut ... JoJo style puppy cut .. quiet short and scruffy lol .. I will get some photos .. matt-free and soft poos .. Picnic has such long legs  ... my kitchen was fluffy .....


----------

